# "Do-It-Yourself" Dave Cummins passes



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL

It is with great sadness that I report that Dave Cummins of Georgia has passed. No details on the cause of death, but he had a history of heart problems. He was 75 or 76. I first knew of him as the author of several articles on inexpensive construction projects in the earlier days of large scale. He took great pride in making nearly everything that went into the model, and used commercial parts sparingly. In the last several years he had focused on building 7/8n2 models [ 2 foot narrow gauge on Gauge 1 [G] track] including a very detailed model of SR&RL #24.


Dave was an excellent modeler and freely shared his expertise and techniques with all. He was an inspiration for many of us and will be missed.


Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I quite literally grew up reading his articles in Outdoor Railroader and later Finescale Railroader--he was a large inspiration to me to go narrow gauge and I even considered 7/8n2 due to his craftsmanship. He'll be missed.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim- 

If it was the man that built these models: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3491981163/in/photostream 

...I sat and talked with him at the SEGRS for quite a while in (edit 2009). He was very knowledgeable and quite the skilled craftsman. Very sorry to hear this and if this is him and you know his family, send my condolences please.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

And another master modeler is no more.....(*sigh.)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Garrett 

Those are Dave's model's in your photo album.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of you may remember Dave Cummins as 'Do-It-Yourself-Dave' from Outdoor Railroader magazine of years back. He was active with the Georgia Garden Railroad Society and also invlved with 7/8 gauge models. He will be missed! The following e-mail came to notify us of his passing: 

It is with heavy heart that I have been asked to report the passing 
of our dear friend Dave Cummins. He went home to be with our Lord & 
Savior this past Sunday. The visitation will be at Bill Heard Funeral home 
at 3088 Highway 120, Duluth, GA on today between 6-8pm. The funeral 
arrangements are still not confirmed, however, I do know it will be 
Thursday at St. Monica's Catholic Church at 1700 Buford Highway, 
Duluth, GA


----------

